# Lotion and Lipbalm



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

lighten up on the % of beeswax


----------



## bee handler (Dec 20, 2006)

i use 50-50 mix of wax and olive oil.. works great for me


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep. When you've melted the recipe with a little more oil, drop a drip onto some wax paper and let it set up to test it. Add more wax to stiffen, more oil to soften until it's just right. Then pour into molds/tubes. If you're adding flavors or scents let the mix cool until it begins to harden on the edges of the boiler, then add and pour.


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

Thank-You


----------

